# Jae, problem with new users registering



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jae

There seems to be a problem with new users not receiving their passwords thru to their email account. I've been contacted by a guy who registered a login as "TTmad", but has been waiting for the past week or so for a email with password......

I'll also send this to you on email & IM, 'cos I know how busy you are at the moment......


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I've just had a mail too from some guy saying he can't register


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I would guess that the email server has been affected by the recent "problem" I'll ask Jae to look at the server.


----------



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

I had this problem last week - tried a couple of times. Waited for password to come but never came EVentually tried with another email account and got in.


----------

